# Union Force Binding Problems



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Its common. It's cosmetic. They changed it for next year. End of thread.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I think the OP brings up a good point. It is something I've thought about recently. It is not something limited to one company or one type of product. I've had a couple pairs of bindings where small cosmetic things have come off or broken after one or two uses. And a few boots too. I know. Shut up an ride, but it is irritating to pay at least a couple hundred bucks, or more, for something to have things fall off from normal use. Hell, just keep it simple and charge a little less for the product.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Its common. It's cosmetic. They changed it for next year. End of thread.


Its common and cosmetic? Well if they fix the problem in the first place it wouldn't be common aint it. Don't end the thread just yet i want others to see what they're getting before they buy this bindings and the problem they have to deal with. I'd be pissed if the first time i used the bindings and loose the trims.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You're bitching about a useless piece of plastic that you don't think should be put there in the first place. 

It serves no function. You ride them, not admire them from afar, so what's the problem?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Meh, ill continue to buy and ride unions.....those who care more about the performance/feel rather then cosmetics will also not care. Unions a great company and makes great bindings, im sure they'll chime in here personaly soon.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

smerdyakov said:


> I think the OP brings up a good point. It is something I've thought about recently. It is not something limited to one company or one type of product. I've had a couple pairs of bindings where small cosmetic things have come off or broken after one or two uses. And a few boots too. I know. Shut up an ride, but it is irritating to pay at least a couple hundred bucks, or more, for something to have things fall off from normal use. Hell, just keep it simple and charge a little less for the product.


And fortunately, with the new design, we'll never have to hear people whine about this again.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

As a general point it's a fair complaint. It's not just about a cosmetic problem, it's something not working the way it should, which tends to leave doubt about the parts that DO need to work. It also may affect resale value. Parts just falling off bindings is not a good thing... To just dismiss it as "it's only cosmetic, if you cared more about performance it wouldn't matter" is unfair. Yes, the fact they are fixing the problem going forward means it's not going to be an on-going issue and yes, it's not a major issue. But that still means there is something which was wrong being fixed...


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

accuracy said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> I just want to give you guys a heads up if your planning on getting this bindings. This are my first bindings and maybe my last if Union don't pay attention to their design. All in all i like the bindings itself but the bits and pieces that comes with it not so much.
> ...


Where and when did you buy these bindings Accuracy? 

Are they the exact model/year as the ones you posted?


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Extremo said:


> You're bitching about a useless piece of plastic that you don't think should be put there in the first place.
> 
> It serves no function. You ride them, not admire them from afar, so what's the problem?


ey it's not your money i used to buy this bindings. what "if" you buy a board yourself and bought it because you like the graphics then after a few times you used it the graphics fades away leaving you with a blank board aren't you gonna bitch about it?


Oh by the way check out my bindings they're Unions i'll show you the logo. "oh $hit it fell somewhere" it's like telling someone i have a gucci bag w/o the logo in it.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Where and when did you buy these bindings Accuracy?
> 
> Are they the exact model/year as the ones you posted?


Yes i bought them at Pacific Boarder here in Vancouver, actually i picked them up in White Rock since they didn't have the black color in medium size.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Extremo said:


> You're bitching about a useless piece of plastic that you don't think should be put there in the first place.
> 
> It serves no function. You ride them, not admire them from afar, so what's the problem?



you don't know me, I don't know you. I admire my bindings the trims may not have function but cosmetics but everytime I look at my bindings and I know something is missing it bugs me.

This is my first season as a snowboarder i bought everything brand new so for me it's like having a new car.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

accuracy said:


> Yes i bought them at Pacific Boarder here in Vancouver, actually i picked them up in White Rock since they didn't have the black color in medium size.


So, they are the 12/13 model? 

What color box did they come in? (sorry if this sounds like a weird question, but it will help me figure out exactly what we're working with)

Do you have proof of purchase? 

Did you consider contacting us directly?


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> So, they are the 12/13 model?
> 
> What color box did they come in? (sorry if this sounds like a weird question, but it will help me figure out exactly what we're working with)
> 
> ...



this is the actual box









yes i do have the receipt and it's The Boardroom i got it from i thought its pacific boarder since they're beside each other.

well i was gonna contact your CS after making this thread until some guy comment that it's a "common problem" so i guess the rest of the crowd having the same problem like me just sucked it up and put a glue on or their piece is already missing.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

I never had that problem and I had like 4 different sets in 3 years (White, Blue, acid green, Purple Atlas).

The only problem I had was with front buckle not cranking back on multiple bindings or malfunctioning, but the CS are pretty good at sending replacements.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey I agree with the idea that if I spent my hard earned cash on something I'd like them to look nice for at least a few trips or so. It would annoy me too cosmetic or not, you pay 200 to 300 on a new pair of bindings and in a day or two it looks like they are two seasons old? No, not cool one bit and I know your pain too. I recently got a pair of Rome 390 Boss and the paints chipping all over the bindings and the foot beds look like shit after only a month on em? My Union Contacts did the same thing, chipped up and look like I dragged em through the parking lot. I feel ya, pay a few hundred and it looks like shit in a few days? If you bought a brand new car and that happened I doubt anyone here wouldn't be pissed off. 

If that happened to my Mustang GT I'd be FUCKING pissed! So what if the performance is perfect, the car looks like shit after a week of driving. You've got the right to be pissed and voice. Not deal with it and end of thread, that's BS.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Cyfer said:


> Hey I agree with the idea that if I spent my hard earned cash on something I'd like them to look nice for at least a few trips or so. It would annoy me too cosmetic or not, you pay 200 to 300 on a new pair of bindings and in a day or two it looks like they are two seasons old? No, not cool one bit and I know your pain too. I recently got a pair of Rome 390 Boss and the paints chipping all over the bindings and the foot beds look like shit after only a month on em? My Union Contacts did the same thing, chipped up and look like I dragged em through the parking lot. I feel ya, pay a few hundred and it looks like shit in a few days? If you bought a brand new car and that happened I doubt anyone here wouldn't be pissed off.
> 
> If that happened to my Mustang GT I'd be FUCKING pissed! So what if the performance is perfect, the car looks like shit after a week of driving. You've got the right to be pissed and voice. Not deal with it and end of thread, that's BS.


Are you mad about the scratches on the bottom of your board too? Maybe you should garage your snowboard for the winter as well. 

I'm sorry, in all my years of snowboarding, I've never had a product look the same after a season as when it came out of the box. Paint chips, stickers fall off, straps wear. If you don't like it, don't snowboard.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Are you mad about the scratches on the bottom of your board too? Maybe you should garage your snowboard for the winter as well.
> 
> I'm sorry, in all my years of snowboarding, I've never had a product look the same after a season as when it came out of the box. Paint chips, stickers fall off, straps wear. If you don't like it, don't snowboard.



Cool story bro!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

accuracy said:


> Cool story bro!


Cool thread whine ass.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Are you mad about the scratches on the bottom of your board too? Maybe you should garage your snowboard for the winter as well.
> 
> I'm sorry, in all my years of snowboarding, I've never had a product look the same after a season as when it came out of the box. Paint chips, stickers fall off, straps wear. If you don't like it, don't snowboard.


Nice ultimatum. I don't think any one expects it to look the same after a season of riding, but I don't expect stuff to fall off after a day or two of use. Scratches and strap wear are inevitable and no one is complaining about that. 

I'm questioning some of the design, especially stuff like the logo that fell off of the the OP's binding. To me that seems a pretty obvious candidate to fall off almost immediately. I don't know what it looks like with the logo missing or if you can tell it is missing. Don't put the logo on there to begin with. 

Things that bother me are features, whose on only function is cosmetic, being put it a location that is certain to knock it off. And after that feature is locked off it looks like the binding is missing something. As consumers we should expect better. Save money manufacturing by keeping it simple. Pass those savings along to the consumer. There is a certain irony in the fact that the logo, which is meant to promote the brand, falls off after a little use. 

We are all vain to a certain extent. Some more than others. We take pride in our gear. Mount the bindings on the board with 'sick' graphics, take a picture of it an d post it to the forums. That shouldn't be the the last time your setup looks like that. I know slight exaggeration. But the point is that our gear already has enough wear and tear from normal use, we don't need any help from bad design.

The highback issue could just be a manufacturing issue. A bad batch. It happens. This is not to single out Union. They make good bindings and seem more responsive than many companies to responding to consumers issues.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

smerdyakov said:


> Nice ultimatum. I don't think any one expects it to look the same after a season of riding, but I don't expect stuff to fall off after a day or two of use. Scratches and strap wear are inevitable and no one is complaining about that.
> 
> I'm questioning some of the design, especially stuff like the logo that fell off of the the OP's binding. To me that seems a pretty obvious candidate to fall off almost immediately. I don't know what it looks like with the logo missing or if you can tell it is missing. Don't put the logo on there to begin with.
> 
> ...


This piece on the highback is essentially a sticker. Its a thin piece of plastic adhered to the highback. I've been riding with out it on one of my bindings for over a year now, and likely much longer before I noticed it. You know how much it effects the binding? None. You know how many times I complained about it? Never. 

Most of my gear is worn. People I ride with have gear that is way worse and noone gives a shit. Your stickers aren't going to land you any tricks. Get over it.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

What??? I really thought all the stickers I put on my base help stick my jumps..... ::mindblown::


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Extremo said:


> This piece on the highback is essentially a sticker. Its a thin piece of plastic adhered to the highback. I've been riding with out it on one of my bindings for over a year now, and likely much longer before I noticed it. You know how much it effects the binding? None. You know how many times I complained about it? Never.
> 
> Most of my gear is worn. People I ride with have gear that is way worse and noone gives a shit. Your stickers aren't going to land you any tricks. Get over it.


Exactly, if doesn't help you land the tricks then why put it on in the first place. That thin piece of plastic cost money to design, create a mold and costs money to manufacture and install. The manufacturer will recover its costs. Why do it if it is just going to fall off? 

And it really doesn't matter that the people you ride with don't give a shit. It doesn't validate a thing. They are any tougher and they aren't any more hard core than anyone else. Just go to a beginner hill and you will find a whole load of people that have gear in terrible shape and don't give a shit either.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Basti said:


>


Cheers to Mr. Burgundy ...


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> What??? I really thought all the stickers I put on my base help stick my jumps..... ::mindblown::


It will also help you get the ladies and you will make more money throughout your lifetime than those without stickers on their boards. It is a scientific fact.


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

I have had the same problem. Its only a matter of time before I dont notice it and it breaks off and is gone for good. Maybe I should glue it in there?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Joe Coffee said:


> I have had the same problem. Its only a matter of time before I dont notice it and it breaks off and is gone for good. Maybe I should glue it in there?


I just realized the OP still has the piece. Mine's long gone. 

Go get some $4 epoxy and glue it back on. Marine grade...it's waterproof. You'll never get that thing off again. Problem solved.

The logo sticker. Sorry, your snowboarding ability will just have to suffer.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Are you mad about the scratches on the bottom of your board too? Maybe you should garage your snowboard for the winter as well.
> 
> I'm sorry, in all my years of snowboarding, I've never had a product look the same after a season as when it came out of the box. Paint chips, stickers fall off, straps wear. If you don't like it, don't snowboard.


No I'm fine with wear and tear dude, it happens. What I'm talking about is the first few days and shit starts to fall apart. I don't think it's cool at all and it makes me question the how long the product will last in the long run. Don't think I'm bagging on Union because I'm beginning to think that's what your aggression about this thread is all about. I've got two pairs of Union bindings both the Force and the Contacts so I like the bindings just fine. Boards wear out, so do bindings too, and boots... PLEASE I've destroyed so many it's amazing over the time I've been riding. It's such as life if you're gonna ride shits gonna wear out. But when your bindings look two seasons old after two days on the hill I think that's kinda shitty. If you paid for em I think you've got the right to expect them to look decent for a month or two not a day or two.

And the sticker doesn't matter at all on the base plate that shits gonna fall off. I'm talking about the piece that came off the high back. That's what I was talking about, but whatever different strokes for different folks I'm not turning this into a flame thread. I'm out I said what I wanted to.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Extremo said:


> You know how much it effects the binding? None. You know how many times I complained about it? Never... Your stickers aren't going to land you any tricks. Get over it.


Nice strawman (no, you're not the first to try that tact on the thread, nor the last. But a strawman it remains)








Good on the Union rep for responding.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Id bet $$$$ that the OP still hasnt attempted to call unions CS......i would have called before posting a thread "bashing" the company, becuase one simple search of the word "union" will yield a good bit of threads were people are recomended to call and wouldnt you know 99.9% of them walked away happy and with awsome bindings......so hows crying about it going for ya? They fixed yet?


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

smerdyakov said:


> go to a beginner hill and you will find a whole load of people that have gear in terrible shape and don't give a shit either.


I see so many people on my mountain having $700+ worth of equipment, yet can't even get down a blue smoothly. Unfortunately people are more obsessed with how they look and what equipment they have rather then enjoying the sport and having fun. Sorry, but I laugh at these tools.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> I see so many people on my mountain having $700+ worth of equipment, yet can't even get down a blue smoothly. Unfortunately people are more obsessed with how they look and what equipment they have rather then enjoying the sport and having fun. Sorry, but I laugh at these tools.


I snicker a little

But hey, it's their money!

Wait a second.....my first set-up cost $700+. 

But hey, it's my money!


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

tj_ras said:


> Id bet $$$$ that the OP still hasnt attempted to call unions CS......i would have called before posting a thread "bashing" the company, becuase one simple search of the word "union" will yield a good bit of threads were people are recomended to call and wouldnt you know 99.9% of them walked away happy and with awsome bindings......so hows crying about it going for ya? They fixed yet?


Who the fck told you im crying? I just want others to be aware about the bindings problem im having. So before they loose their trims out in the slopes maybe they can glue it to the highbacks or something.


I did alot of research before i bought this bindings and all the reviews seems to be pretty good and i didn't find a single thread about the trims popping off.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> I see so many people on my mountain having $700+ worth of equipment, yet can't even get down a blue smoothly. Unfortunately people are more obsessed with how they look and what equipment they have rather then enjoying the sport and having fun. Sorry, but I laugh at these tools.


Lols stop hatin' if they can afford it by all means and what makes you think they're not having fun if you see em up there hitting the slopes.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think OP needs to clarify what he is doing exactly when he is dropping his board on the ground. Do you mean binding side down on hard ground like in the parking lot?


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

accuracy said:


> Lols stop hatin' if they can afford it by all means and what makes you think they're not having fun if you see em up there hitting the slopes.


Clearly it seems that you fall into this group tool. Lol. Maybe the reason shit if falling off is because u keep falling to the ground.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> I see so many people on my mountain having $700+ worth of equipment, yet can't even get down a blue smoothly. Unfortunately people are more obsessed with how they look and what equipment they have rather then enjoying the sport and having fun. Sorry, but I laugh at these tools.


Don't get this at all. My first setup was 700. I could more than afford it. Should have it gotten a $200 setup because I'm worried about people like you judging me by my gear. Depending on what you get, beginner setups can cost that much.

Damn! Maybe I should return my M5 'cuz I didn't qualify for the Le Mans...


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

It's so funny how some of y'all defend union so heavy...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

airblaster503 said:


> I think OP needs to clarify what he is doing exactly when he is dropping his board on the ground. Do you mean binding side down on hard ground like in the parking lot?


This piece is held on by adhesive. As long as you're not throwing the thing around it shouldn't fall off. 

It didn't surprise me to see it missing from one of my bindings. They're 3 years old, I jump, I fall, I throw my gear. I attribute it more to my handlingling of it than to the comany's design. 

The fix is simple. Glue it back on with marine grade epoxy. You never worry about it again. And don't drop/throw your shit if you don't want it to fall apart. 

Instead he comes in and rants like his entire highback pops off. With all of the binding issues out there, this has got to be the dumbest thing to complain about. 

I can't even believe Union is going to help this kid out. Props to them though.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> Clearly it seems that you fall into this group tool. Lol. Maybe the reason shit if falling off is because u keep falling to the ground.


So your telling me on you first season or first lesson if you took some you didn't fell on your ass? even pro's fall. have you been reading my post on this thread.


It's my first season and i tell you my first snowboarding lesson i got all beat up and didn't want to do anything else the next day i fell so much that i hurt my tailbone. i started on a bunny hill just a month ago, now i'm riding blues and black and a lil bit of freestyle here and there. Im trying my best and hardest to learn as much as i can this season and im hoping to hit double diamonds by the end of the season.


So if you don't fall good for you, your prolly still stuck on a bunny hill.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Extremo said:


> This piece is held on by adhesive. As long as you're not throwing the thing around it shouldn't fall off.
> 
> 
> Instead he comes in and rants like his entire highback pops off. With all of the binding issues out there, this has got to be the dumbest thing to complain about.
> ...



Did you read my first post at all? or your just farting out words off you ass when you started posting here?

It's not held by adhesive " you need to put adhesive on it before you loose it"

Im not ranting about Union im simply telling others that thinking about getting this bindings that this trims pops off. maybe, just maybe they will care enough to glue em and not to loose em like you did. Not everyone is like you who don't care about cosmetic stuff.


Did any of my post say's i want Union to help me with my shit? No i didn't. The only trim piece i lost is the square logo.

It might be dumb for you but it's not for me, i payed premium price for this bindings $300 here in Canada i payed in full no discount or what so ever. I want them mto atleast looks complete for the first season.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome, such a friendly place here sometimes when it comes to welcoming newcomers.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

accuracy said:


> Did any of my post say's i want Union to help me with my shit? No i didn't. The only trim piece i lost is the square logo.


Hmmm......so you care enough to complain about the issue but not enough to fix the issue......awsome logic.:thumbsup:


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

accuracy said:


> So your telling me on you first season or first lesson if you took some you didn't fell on your ass? even pro's fall. have you been reading my post on this thread.
> 
> 
> It's my first season and i tell you my first snowboarding lesson i got all beat up and didn't want to do anything else the next day i fell so much that i hurt my tailbone. i started on a bunny hill just a month ago, now i'm riding blues and black and a lil bit of freestyle here and there. Im trying my best and hardest to learn as much as i can this season and im hoping to hit double diamonds by the end of the season.
> ...


You are complaining about pieces falling off, and by the looks of it, i would think your equipment is getting the abuse. next week, you will probably come back out saying that your new board has a topsheet and base scratch, and how manufacturer should make it scratch resistant b/c you paid top dollars for it. 

I'm not hating on people spending top dollar for their stuff, that's great. But when someone like a beginner, buying expensive equipment and coming back out that their equipment isn't "abuse" proof, that is all on the rider and not the manufacturer. Many people in this forum, advise beginners to buy used first, and then buy new later.

It's a snowboard. meant to ride on snow, rails, rocks...it's gonna get scratched and things are gonna rip/come off. Deal w/ it, or if you are stressing about it that much, take up knitting.

So many damn crybabies!!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Came here to say I LOVE my 10/11 Forces on my Skate Banana and just bought another pair (12/13) for my NeverSummer. Union makes a damn good binding and I don't know if I still have my stickers/logos on mine but I'll check when I get home.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Ditto, I love my Union's as well!! =)


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

accuracy said:


> *i started on a bunny hill just a month ago*, now i'm riding blues and *black and a lil bit of freestyle* here and there.


I have high doubts on this


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

same thing happened to mine. this is after 12 days of use, one shortened season:


































luckily, i sold them last night


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> same thing happened to mine. this is after 12 days of use, one shortened season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. 12 days? Seriously. They look like they were dragged home behind your car. I don't think my 3 year old Force's even look like that. Damn. That's some use.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you contacted C3 about it? They'll send you a replacement baseplate. 

I've had a pair of Union bindings for 2 seasons now and have never had a problem the square logo coming off. You have a legitimate argument- I would also be pissed to pay $200 for a pair of bindings just to have a piece come off on day 1.

it's not right, and it is *not* a "common" problem. I've never even heard of this issue before. You make sure you do everything you can to get this problem fixed. Call C3 via phone- that's the fastest way to get it sorted out.

And don't listen to Mr. Extremo over there. He's just an absolute Union fanboy to the point where if there's a problem (even if Union admits it), he'll blame the person who owns the bindings and accuse them of using them incorrectly or some other bullshit. He's done this on countless other threads. 

I'm a fan of Union myself, but I don't try to praise them as being completely flawless. There have definitely been some problems with them now and in the past that Union has also acknowledged, and they're fixing all of them for next season. :thumbsup: 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Whoa. 12 days? Seriously. They look like they were dragged home behind your car. I don't think my 3 year old Force's even look like that. Damn. That's some use.


I shit you not. 12 days tops. That's why I was SO pissed about it. And I'm honestly not that great a rider that these should be so beat to shit. I don't even jib really


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> I see so many people on my mountain having $700+ worth of equipment, yet can't even get down a blue smoothly. Unfortunately people are more obsessed with how they look and what equipment they have rather then enjoying the sport and having fun. Sorry, but I laugh at these tools.


Are you serious?

Who are you to judge how much fun someone is having? You seriously go to the mountain and judge others on their gear, then have the audacity to call _them_ tools? 

You, along with the 13 year old kids hurling insults off the lift, are a cancer to snowboarding, and are the main reason so many shy away from the sport.

Fuck off.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Popcorn...check
Butter...check
Umbrella...check
:storm:

Friday Night Fights are the best!


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

guharon said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Who are you to judge how much fun someone is having? You seriously go to the mountain and judge others on their gear, then have the audacity to call _them_ tools?
> 
> ...


Me having fun snowboarding is riding, not trying to LOOK LIKE a "pro snowboarder" who can't snowboard.

Wondering why you got soo offended, now i know why you tool. Looked at your post and yes, you definitely fall in this group. HA!

Bunch of crybabies!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> I shit you not. 12 days tops. That's why I was SO pissed about it. And I'm honestly not that great a rider that these should be so beat to shit. I don't even jib really


Haha... my next question was if you were hammering the jibs lately. That is crazy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gdog42 said:


> Have you contacted C3 about it? They'll send you a replacement baseplate.
> 
> I've had a pair of Union bindings for 2 seasons now and have never had a problem the square logo coming off. You have a legitimate argument- I would also be pissed to pay $200 for a pair of bindings just to have a piece come off on day 1.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about dickhead. We have 3 people who own forces saying they've all had the same thing happen. And I'm one of them. Not common? Are you seriously retarded? Does it need to happen to every fucking binding for you to qualify it as "common". Why don't you stay out of it until you have something useful to add.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> Me having fun snowboarding is riding, not trying to LOOK LIKE a "pro snowboarder" who can't snowboard.
> 
> Wondering why you got soo offended, now i know why you tool. Looked at your post and yes, you definitely fall in this group. HA!
> 
> Bunch of crybabies!


I guess I'll apologize for being to afford gear that you can't?


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

guharon said:


> I guess I'll apologize for being to afford gear that you can't?


And I'll apologize that you can't snowboard.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> And I'll apologize that you can't snowboard.


Funny, I'm still having more fun than the kid sitting on the knuckle and judging everyone that rides by :yahoo:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm truly enjoying this, but how can you guys argue/debate personal preference? If someone wants to learn how to snowboard in top level gear or if someone can shred their ass off and gear is not a priority, why does it matter? In the end, both parties seem to enjoy themselves, which is why we all do this.

Now carry on...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Haha... my next question was if you were hammering the jibs lately. That is crazy.


I wish I could say I was but no dice . Oh well. At least you know why I complained so much haha


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

crash77 said:


> I'm truly enjoying this, but how can you guys argue/debate personal preference? If someone wants to learn how to snowboard in top level gear or if someone can shred their ass off and gear is not a priority, why does it matter? In the end, both parties seem to enjoy themselves, which is why we all do this.
> 
> Now carry on...


That was my point. I bought what I could afford, and have a lot of fun on it.

I'm not worried about what others are using.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

guharon said:


> That was my point. I bought what I could afford, and have a lot of fun on it.
> 
> I'm not worried about what others are using.


I don't think the gear you wear in addition your skill level has any correlation with someone being a tool/poser or whatever the new slang is these days.

I think someone who is constantly telling tall tales of how they shred/carved up the mountain and is catching wicked air when they can barely make it off of the lift would be a better qualification as a tool/poser or whatever the new slang is these days.

But what do I know.:dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> I wish I could say I was but no dice . Oh well. At least you know why I complained so much haha


What did you end up replacing them with?


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

you are right crash, and that's not what my intention of it was. it's about all let's just say "beginners" complaining that they pay top dollar for equipment and it doesn't hold up. snowboarders should understand that their equipment is gonna get dinged up. 

my real point in that statement is stop worrying about cosmetic things (how you look, what kind of board you have, what googles you have) and just ride, and stop worrying about minor things


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> you are right crash, and that's not what my intention of it was. it's about all let's just say "beginners" complaining that they pay top dollar for equipment and it doesn't hold up. snowboarders should understand that their equipment is gonna get dinged up.
> 
> my real point in that statement is stop worrying about cosmetic things (how you look, what kind of board you have, what googles you have) and just ride, and stop worrying about minor things



I agree with this post.


----------



## Lealzzyy (Feb 5, 2013)

is this even a thread? I have 2 pairs of union forces, both of which I don't have this issue on.

OP says he pays $300 for a pair of forces when they're $200 new.

Who even gives a slight shit if you lose a tiny little square? I didn't even know I had one until you said it.

I understand you pay for something, you want it to look nice and all, just glue it back on and never worry about it again, as for the square, get over it.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Extremo said:


> What did you end up replacing them with?


I got a really good deal on some 2013 Restricted ReFlex Cartels.. I'm in love with them honestly. Paid less for them brand bew than the Forces too


Lealzzyy said:


> is this even a thread? I have 2 pairs of union forces, both of which I don't have this issue on.
> 
> OP says he pays $300 for a pair of forces when they're $200 new.
> 
> ...


You miss the point entirely


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> you are right crash, and that's not what my intention of it was. it's about all let's just say "beginners" complaining that they pay top dollar for equipment and it doesn't hold up. snowboarders should understand that their equipment is gonna get dinged up.
> 
> my real point in that statement is stop worrying about cosmetic things (how you look, what kind of board you have, what googles you have) and just ride, and stop worrying about minor things


I get it. I do think there is reasonable expectation when making certain purchase. However, due to so many on hill variables, such as rocks, rails, trees, *SKIERS*, etc and the abuse boards, bindings, and boots take due to the nature of the sport, most of this should be expected. And I will say that I believe, if contacted, most companies will look out for you.

except for Ride maybe...:cheeky4:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> I got a really good deal on some 2013 Restricted ReFlex Cartels.. I'm in love with them honestly. Paid less for them brand bew than the Forces too


Nice. I'd be interested to see how they hold up compared to your forces. And how they compare in flex and response. I haven't used the ReFlex in the Cartels yet.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> I get it. I do think there is reasonable expectation when making certain purchase. However, due to so many on hill variables, such as rocks, rails, trees, *SKIERS*, etc and the abuse boards, bindings, and boots take due to the nature of the sport, most of this should be expected. And I will say that I believe, if contacted, most companies will look out for you.
> 
> except for Ride maybe...:cheeky4:



Welp, we are here if he wants to contact the warranty dept. 

Actually, it's after 5, so we're not "here". 

Beer thirty boys. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> What are you talking about dickhead. We have 3 people who own forces saying they've all had the same thing happen. And I'm one of them. Not common? Are you seriously retarded? Does it need to happen to every fucking binding for you to qualify it as "common". Why don't you stay out of it until you have something useful to add.


Did you mention it happening with yours before? Who is the third person? :dunno:


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

My only complaint with Union is that my Union SL's have the smoothest ankle strap release ever, but the toe strap is the biggest bitch. If they were both difficult to release it'd be more tolerable but to have one slide out easily and have the other one be so finicky just emphasizes the issue...

Other than that, I have found that build quality is better than Burton's or Ride's granted there has been some cosmetic damage to my Unions that the OP would probably cry about but I for one don't care.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

wildshoetwt said:


> My only complaint with Union is that my Union SL's have the smoothest ankle strap release ever, but the toe strap is the biggest bitch. If they were both difficult to release it'd be more tolerable but to have one slide out easily and have the other one be so finicky just emphasizes the issue...


If you're not already doing this, the easiest way to release it is to push down on the back end with your thumb while pulling up on the front with your index finger. 

It is easier by doing that, but still kind of difficult to release. Union has actually added a release lever to the toe ratchets on most of next season's bindings.:thumbsup: The higher-end ones will still not have one, but they will have a new release mechanism to make it easier. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

Gdog42 said:


> If you're not already doing this, the easiest way to release it is to push down on the back end with your thumb while pulling up on the front with your index finger.
> 
> It is easier by doing that, but still kind of difficult to release. Union has actually added a release lever to the toe ratchets on most of next season's bindings.:thumbsup: The higher-end ones will still not have one, but they will have a new release mechanism to make it easier.
> 
> Hope that helps.


after scraping my knuckles by ripping it off, i finally realized you have to give it some downward pressure...still not the easiest release...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

wildshoetwt said:


> ...still not the easiest release...


True. :laugh:


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> I have high doubts on this



we should hit the slopes someday...


----------

